# Who here works-out at least 6-7 x a week?



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Kind of a question for regular joes, but let's not exclude you big-time racers.
I always read that you should excercise at least 30min a day.
I've forever been in love with the thought of working out 7 days/week, but can't imagine actually doing it.

Just wondering who does it, what kind of rider you are, what was it like getting used to that routine?









Let's get this inevitable answer out of the way... HTFU!!!! : )


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I can make 6-7 days rarely. Virtually impossible with my job and a toddler.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I ride as often as possible, but still can't do 7 days/wk...

a time conflict, weather issue, or fatigue will usually dictate that I take a day off at some point.

besides, I think I would burn out if that didn't happen...I like to ride, but don't want to feel like it's mandatory.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I probably would if I was unemployed/retired.

I definitely wouldn't ride 7 days a week as part of a plan to improve my cycling though. It wouldn't. I'd only do it because I wanted to for the fun of it.

Actually now that I think of it if you include my commute to work I do ride 7 days a week. But I keep the effort way down commuting which is something I have no interest in doing on my road bike. If I'm going to bother getting all spendexed out I want to take a 'real' ride.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Not a racer but I do train alot, typically 450-500 hours per year. I generally train everyday except of course for recovery days. If you are going to start training everyday, I would suggest you carefully monitor your fatigue levels. Once you start getting too tired it can take a long time to recover, so you should take a day off when you feel you need it otherwise you will dig a hole you can not get out of. I prefer the recovery on-demand, take it when you need it method vs a scheduled recovery week. Sometimes those scheduled recovery weeks just do not come soon enough.😀

Start slowly with relatively low intensity in order to get used to the volume. When training everyday, high intensity will be tougher on your central nervous system, because you are already fatigued. After, doing it I would suggest complete rest or a short active recovery workout.

Depending on your current fitness level and age, it can take anywhere from a couple weeks to several weeks to several months before you get comfortable with the routine.

Google the symtoms of over training so you can recognize if you are in need of longer recovery period.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I ride 3.5hrs on the weekend so I don't have to work out 30min every day.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I get in 6 days usually including races. My coach schedules me for 7 but I usually miss an easy day or run day (only during CX season) to get more sleep or because it's hard to swing something every night after work. Sometimes it's just mentally nice to take a night off and hang out at home.

Not sure I'll be able to pull that off after I'm married, though she works more hours than I do so I might be able to keep it up.

For the most part 4-5 days of workouts is the "best" and adding additional days gives less return on investment, so to speaks. The extra days for me are easy recovery days instead of just taking the day off. For friends that I help train I tell them to just take those recovery rides as days off to get things done around the house or whatever needs catching up on.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Sure. At times I'll ride and hit the gym (or work out at home) on alternate days, and take one day off a week. It's pretty fast and easy to do a 0.5-1 hr work out at home. The riding and workout complement each other as one's mainly aerobic and the other mainly strength and flexibility.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

6 days a week for me. One is a gym day, one off, the other five on the bike. Rides are 2-5 hours. I usually do 600-650 hours a year of riding. That's about as much as I can handle. When I have done more it's mostly been low intensity riding.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I do. 7 days a week.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You may have a specific or formal notion of what constitutes "working out," but there are lots of ways to incorporate useful exercise into your daily routine. I commute by bike 5 days a week, about a 1/2 hour each way, so that's 5 hours of good exercise before the weekend. I usually get in a ride of 2 hours or so on the weekend, and if not there's usually a long vigorous walk in there sometime, or a few hours of yard work, also strenuous. Is all that "working out"? I guess it depends how you define it, but activity is activity.



> I've forever been in love with the thought of working out 7 days/week, but can't imagine actually doing it.


I can't imagine going more than a day without some kind of vigorous activity.


----------



## BigTex91 (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't get on a bike every day, but I try for some kind of exercise every day. I'm not a hard-core racer, but I do some MTB racing and have started doing tris. So a workout may be running, swimming, gym or yoga instead of bike, but road or MTB is my most frequent (and favorite) workout. 

That said, because of work and travel, I've now gone a week and a half without any meaningful workouts. I'm REALLY looking forward to getting on the bike later.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmm... saying you workout 6-7 days/wk doesn't mean much. I mean,.. to truely "workout" (as in training), you have to do something that stresses your body out a bit. Casual strolling is exercise, not training. Working out in the gym can be a workout but only if you stress out your muscles a bit, otherwise it's just looking at yourself in the mirror. So I think a better way to ask the question is, what is your TSS level per week? Or if you have no way to measure TSS, then at least keep track of how many hours you train in a week, not how many days. Also, if the duration of training is bunched up in one session, as opposed to spread out equally into 2 sessions, then ultimately your body will feel more stress with one session than over 2 sessions (and this is reflected in the TSS score).

Personally, I put in about 20 hrs/wk training, and this is total training time. My TSS score is usually 900-1100 per week. If I plan to workout at the gym, then I will also plan to deduct the same amout of hours from my cycling to allocate it to gym time. My gym workout is usually leg workout, and I usually do about 12 sets x 20 reps of squat to exhaustion. Try cycling the next day. Not easy at all. I have been doing this for the last 3 months and now my body is feeling that it wants a break, and I will probably scale back a bit to 12-15 hrs/wk soon.

Crucial to my program is diet. I don't eat meat. It's all vegan stuff. I don't think I could have kept it up if I eat meat.

For those of you who hit the gym, you need to do it at least 2 times/wk, or don't bother doing it at all. Doing it once per week is not enough stress to stimulate your muscles in any meaningful way, and you're better off just sleeping.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

aclinjury said:


> Hmm... saying you workout 6-7 days/wk doesn't mean much. I mean,.. to truely "workout" (as in training), you have to do something that stresses your body out a bit. Casual strolling is exercise, not training. Working out in the gym can be a workout but only if you stress out your muscles a bit, otherwise it's just looking at yourself in the mirror. So I think a better way to ask the question is, what is your TSS level per week? Or if you have no way to measure TSS, then at least keep track of how many hours you train in a week, not how many days. Also, if the duration of training is bunched up in one session, as opposed to spread out equally into 2 sessions, then ultimately your body will feel more stress with one session than over 2 sessions (and this is reflected in the TSS score).
> 
> Personally, I put in about 20 hrs/wk training, and this is total training time. *My TSS score is usually 900-1100 per week.* If I plan to workout at the gym, then I will also plan to deduct the same amout of hours from my cycling to allocate it to gym time. My gym workout is usually leg workout, and I usually do about 12 sets x 20 reps of squat to exhaustion. Try cycling the next day. Not easy at all. I have been doing this for the last 3 months and now my body is feeling that it wants a break, and I will probably scale back a bit to 12-15 hrs/wk soon.
> 
> ...


Damn!

edit: guess I should try and add something useful...

That's a **** load of TSS!

edit #2: especially if you work. Or have a family. Or both. Damn.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> For those of you who hit the gym, you need to do it at least 2 times/wk, or don't bother doing it at all. Doing it once per week is not enough stress to stimulate your muscles in any meaningful way, and you're better off just sleeping.


With all due respect, that is hogwash, IMO.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

woodys737 said:


> Damn!
> 
> edit: guess I should try and add something useful...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment! Yes, I do work a full time job at a major engineering firm, doing real work that requires engaging the brain. I don't have familial obligation, not kids. Just a single guy. I have a gf but she lets me do my thing mostly, because she herself is also a busy individual with her work and gym. But we make sure we spend time together on the weekend to make everyone happy. But outside of work, exercise, sleep, gf, job, grocery shopping, house upkeep... I, we, are pretty much booked. I honestly think diet is my secret, and of course staying injury free.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

In the summer when I am training for the Everest Challenge I'll do a lot of 1000 TSS weeks. But there's no way I could do that all year. When I'm training that hard I have to take a "rest" week of 650TSS or so every 2-3 weeks. Once my CTL hits 120 I am fried. Being 54 might have something to do with that.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

ericm979 said:


> In the summer when I am training for the Everest Challenge I'll do a lot of 1000 TSS weeks. But there's no way I could do that all year. When I'm training that hard I have to take a "rest" week of 650TSS or so every 2-3 weeks. Once my *CTL hits 120* I am fried. Being 54 might have something to do with that.


Another damn! And 54? Double damn. I suck. Or perhaps I am doing it wrong. 

edit: seriously. I struggle to hit 80 but, I think partly because of the nature of my work. Home for a stretch then gone for a stretch...just hard to keep it up. No pun intended.


----------



## MaximumTrainer (Oct 3, 2014)

Just some caution, don't go doing 6-7 workout a week from scratch. It can be done, but progressively. Personally I wouldn't do it, the risk of burnout is too much for me. I do 6-7 workouts a week including swim and run 
Good luck!


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm 72 and do four days on on one off. Each workout last around 80 minutes. Knees are beginning to complain but I've kept it going for 14 months now and reached 6000 miles.

Rich


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

FWIW, at 57 yrs old I just do my best 'not' to go more than two days in a row either off or on. Life getting in the way and all that... Or good weather when I can work out outside ots of days in a row. especially at the end of the seasons. I hate exercising in any form inside.


----------



## Flexnuphill (May 20, 2013)

4 or 5 days max for me. I trained 6 days a week for 4 months a while back for a long uphill ride and was thoroughly worn out at my 'peak'. I may have been able to do 6 -7 days 20 - 25 years ago when I was younger and without children.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Flexnuphill said:


> 4 or 5 days max for me. I trained 6 days a week for 4 months a while back for a long uphill ride and was thoroughly worn out at my 'peak'. I may have been able to do 6 -7 days 20 - 25 years ago when I was younger and without children.



Yeah, recovery is a bit longer. But by the same token with age comes experience. I have not experience a bonk session in 15 years. Not sure older folks should expose themselves to that kind of stress truthfully. The kind non recovery or just a bonk during a session brings on.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I normally ride 6 days a week - one long ride on most Saturdays (100+miles mostly sweet spot and solo, not much climbing) requires a day off on Sunday to recover then 20-30 miles every day during the work week. Total Mileage for the week 200-250 and TSS runs 750 to 800, age 58. I should probably throw some weights in there more regularly but that's been spotty for now. Some times work gets in the way of riding - mostly when I have to travel but then only a few days at a time do I miss and I'll still try to get over 200 miles in that week, just makes for a longer Saturday ride.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

jlandry said:


> I always read that you should excercise at least 30min a day. I've forever been in love with the thought of working out 7 days/week, but can't imagine actually doing it.


So I'm presuming you exercise a few days for 30 minutes already... why can't you imagine doing a few more days and calling it a week? If it's a time thing, I think it's you're likely making excuses. 

By the way I don't think anything particularly magical happens when you workout 7/week for 30+ minutes, been doing it a long time myself... I mean I'm sure it's better than 6/week, but I've acquired no super powers... yet.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

woodys737 said:


> I struggle to hit 80 but, I think partly because of the nature of my work. Home for a stretch then gone for a stretch...just hard to keep it up.


Travel makes regular training a lot more difficult, not only in the time that it takes but it's also quite a bit of stress. I'm fortunate that I can refuse business travel though I did a lot earlier in my career. Also I have a very understanding wife.


----------



## kini (Feb 19, 2010)

52yo, workout 6 days/week. 4-6 hours on the bike (trainer most of the time) 4-5 days per week, row or run on the day or two I don't ride. I do two a days on Tue and Thu, bike in the AM for an hour, strength train and row PM, 45 minutes total for both. 

Once my knee recovers from my scope I'll be running on Mon, Wed and sometimes Fri afternoons for about 3-5 miles per day, which would be more two a days. 

I usually do take a least one day off per week at least the morning workout which starts at about 0400 so some days it is hard to get up. 

I average about 7-8 hours per week. So mostly shorter workouts which allows me to go for 6 or 7 days in a row. I know if I tried to up that to 12-15 hours per week I would struggle. Congrats to those that can put in that kind of time.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Rich Gibson said:


> I'm 72 and do four days on on one off. Each workout last around 80 minutes. Knees are beginning to complain but I've kept it going for 14 months now and reached 6000 miles.
> 
> Rich


Sounds like you're doing 4 days riding. You should be doing general strength exercises too, particularly at your age.


----------



## Mike D1 (Sep 26, 2014)

60 yr/old. Avg upper 30s to 40+hrs/month. Generally 6-7 days/wk. I'm "forcing" myself to make more of the time in Zone1-2 as I was probably spending too much time Zone3+ and getting slower and more tired. Of that, bike is between 80-180/wk with avg about 120/wk. Trying to get back into Triathlon, so running, swimming, weight work 2-3 days/week (not counted in my time). Also try to do at least 2 yoga sessions / not counted in my time either. Probably 4-8hrs/month is hiking local trails up and down at about a Zone 1-2 pace. Basically took me about 4 years to build up to this. Still improving overall. (NOT compared to younger, but compared to recent . . . darn)


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I try and do something almost everyday but should probably do less. The body needs recovery time too. I do try and mix it up. Prefer cycling, even indoors, but will do circuit training, a skier's edge, running, and yoga in roughly that order.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> With all due respect, that is hogwash, IMO.


I disagree, IMO once a week is a waste of time.

I work out with weights 6 days a week, always take one day off.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> My gym workout is usually leg workout, and I usually do about 12 sets x 20 reps of squat to exhaustion. Try cycling the next day. Not easy at all. I have been doing this for the last 3 months and now my body is feeling that it wants a break, and I will probably scale back a bit to 12-15 hrs/wk soon.
> 
> Crucial to my program is diet. I don't eat meat. It's all vegan stuff. I don't think I could have kept it up if I eat meat.


12 sets of 20 reps? Squats? Why? Are you doing endurance work or strength work? If you are doing endurance there are better ways than in a gym with a barbell? If you are trying to gain strength then don't do this to yourself... Lift heavy, drop reps and get a life! LOL!! 

I don't understand you vegan comment... I don't think it makes any scientific physiological sense. But I'm not a scientist, so that's just my hobby reading speaking... I'm sure a vegan can tell me why eating meat will make me weaker, slower, older, shorter, dumber...


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

The only time I can workout 6-7 days a week is during base training. Once the intensity goes up, I can do 4 (sometimes 5) workouts per week. I cannot recover and I risk injury if I do more.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

55, trainer (2 hours) or outdoor (2.5 hrs) every other day,
pretty much as hard as I can. Alternate days 15 min core keeps
my back happy. I lifted before for 25 years, upper body is plenty
strong for even MTB no problem, so no upper resistance. Certainly
I wouldn't even be able to do leg resistance. On the days following
my rides, my legs are too sore to go into a weight room. Cripes.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I disagree, IMO once a week is a waste of time.
> 
> I work out with weights 6 days a week, always take one day off.


Okay, so you do what works for you. And, yes, short of overtraining or injury, more is better than less. 

But do you truly believe that a person who exercises hard once a week is no better for it than a person who never exercises at all? I say again, I think that's hogwash, and bad advice.


----------



## Flexnuphill (May 20, 2013)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I disagree, IMO once a week is a waste of time.
> 
> I work out with weights 6 days a week, always take one day off.


I train my legs once a week, been doing it for years. I know it works for me, I trained for an amateur bodybuilding contest when I was 20. In one year of consistent and progressive weight training (legs only once a week) my weight to failure for 6 reps of full squats went from 150 to 250lbs. My leg work outs were brutal, I can't do the same intensity now but with the same progressive and weekly weight to failure, my legs still respond, just a wee bit slower.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Weight training six days a week is worse than a waste of time for cycling, it's detrimental.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> 12 sets of 20 reps? Squats? Why? Are you doing endurance work or strength work? If you are doing endurance there are better ways than in a gym with a barbell? If you are trying to gain strength then don't do this to yourself... Lift heavy, drop reps and get a life! LOL!!
> 
> I don't understand you vegan comment... I don't think it makes any scientific physiological sense. But I'm not a scientist, so that's just my hobby reading speaking... I'm sure a vegan can tell me why eating meat will make me weaker, slower, older, shorter, dumber...


hmm aren't we (YOU!) being a little loudmouthed and antagonistic today?

I have been lifting for close to 20 years, and during those 20 years, I've been a heavy ape-like lifters like all the bro's and brahs, doing high weight and low reps to get strength. Sorry junior, this paradigm has been in existence since at least the 70s. But new studies and anecdotes have begun to say that lifting lighter and higher reps will also get you _almost_ the same strength gain but _minis_ the risk of injury. You probably have never seen a guy who lift heavy and rip his biceps or pecs or quads apart, and see him suffer for 6 months and go from strong to fat because he can't do jack when such injury happens. Do you understand the difference of gaining strength in the context of a road cycling program, and gaining strength for a powerlifter/olympic lifter program? The two sports are different, so the two strength training program should not be the same. Do you understand this at all? Furthermore, do you understand that injury prevention is/should be more important than outright strength, and that for a road cyclist looking to "gain strength" he should not sacrifice injury-prevention in chasing outright strenght? And finally, there is no point in chasing max strength for a cyclist because once his on-bike training kicks in high gear, he will likely lose some if not a lot of that strength; why try so hard to gain something that you will end up not being able to hold?

Let's just say I'm a lightweight at 117 lbs as of a few days ago, and currently, I'm able to rep out 295 lbs 8-10 times on a Smith squatting machine to exhaustion. I'm guessing you weigh much more than me but probably have not and will not ever see 295 lbs on your back? 

I also suggest you get a life of your own instead of spending time on the webz degrading others? Don't be a chump! You need to stop and listen, brah.


----------



## jajichan (Jul 9, 2014)

I've trained on the bike anywhere from 10 hours to 25 hours a week for a few years over 6-7 days. Probably more often over 6 days then 7. 

It started off as just for fun and then evolved into prep for racing, which was even more fun.


----------



## jajichan (Jul 9, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> Personally, I put in about 20 hrs/wk training, and this is total training time. My TSS score is usually 900-1100 per week.


I call major b.s. 1000 tss a week would be an ATL/CTL of 142. Possible, but to actually sustain it? 

Very doubtful. Sounds like you need to recheck your FTP.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

ericm979 said:


> Weight training six days a week is worse than a waste of time for cycling, it's detrimental.


There is more to life than riding a bicycle.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> There is more to life than riding a bicycle.


Find a new forum. 



But seriously we are talking about training for cycling here. 

Also. Not taking any recovery days won't help lifting either.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> hmm aren't we (YOU!) being a little loudmouthed and antagonistic today?
> 
> I have been lifting for close to 20 years, and during those 20 years, I've been a heavy ape-like lifters like all the bro's and brahs, doing high weight and low reps to get strength. Sorry junior, this paradigm has been in existence since at least the 70s. But new studies and anecdotes have begun to say that lifting lighter and higher reps will also get you _almost_ the same strength gain but _minis_ the risk of injury. You probably have never seen a guy who lift heavy and rip his biceps or pecs or quads apart, and see him suffer for 6 months and go from strong to fat because he can't do jack when such injury happens. Do you understand the difference of gaining strength in the context of a road cycling program, and gaining strength for a powerlifter/olympic lifter program? The two sports are different, so the two strength training program should not be the same. Do you understand this at all? Furthermore, do you understand that injury prevention is/should be more important than outright strength, and that for a road cyclist looking to "gain strength" he should not sacrifice injury-prevention in chasing outright strenght? And finally, there is no point in chasing max strength for a cyclist because once his on-bike training kicks in high gear, he will likely lose some if not a lot of that strength; why try so hard to gain something that you will end up not being able to hold?
> 
> ...



If you are 10 repping 300 your 1RM is 3X your body weight at 117. That's unbelievable, you are among a very, very small number of people that can do that. Congratulations, that is god like!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

jajichan said:


> I call major b.s. 1000 tss a week would be an ATL/CTL of 142. Possible, but to actually sustain it?
> 
> Very doubtful. Sounds like you need to recheck your FTP.


I've been doing it for 3 months and now I'm in a recovery phase (ie, cut back my training hours/wk). My FTP mostly likely has improved significantly during the last 3 months, but I did not bother to officially rechecked my FTP (because when a person is putting in 3 hrs/day average, his legs are in no mood to perform an FTP test). It is not easy, but I've gone full vegan and I've noticed that the carbs is what keeps the muscle going. In the absence of meat, my body recovers very well; but I do take vegetable protein skakes.

Understand that some event like Everest Challenge can demand 800 TSS in a matter of 2 days! So TSS of 1000 spread across 7 days is nothing remotely unbelievable.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> If you are 10 repping 300 your 1RM is 3X your body weight at 117. That's unbelievable, you are among a very, very small number of people that can do that. Congratulations, that is god like!


Notice that I said I'm doing this on a Smith machine. If you're not familiar with what a Smith machine is, you can google it up. But basically it's a machine where the barbell (and weight) is locked in 2 vertical rails. So it is less demanding to squat on a Smith machine than with free-weight squatting. 295 lbs on the Smith machine is like 220 lbs in actual free weight squatting. Through experimentation, trial and error, I have found that at about 185 lbs free-weight squatting (~250lb on the Smith) with 8-10 reps... is the max I want to go for as my "peak set". To go heavier weight is totally useless because there is NO way I can maintain the muscle/strength when I'm putting in 20 hrs/wk on the bike. But at 185 lbs (free weight squatt) x 8-10 reps,.. this I can at least stand a chance to maintain, and my longterm goal is to maintain and hold on to what is tenable, and not to go for goals that is not maintainable. I fully believe in only doing exercise routine that is maintainable when it comes to strength training. That is why I will never go back to doing something like 5x5 and go for max 1RM, because this isn't maintainble if you put in 20 hrs/wk on the bike. Almost 20 years of lifting with weight and understanding my body tells me this what is optimal, what is not. 

Guys who have never lifted, or barely lift, go online to ask a question like: "how do I get stronger in 6-8 weeks"... will get a myriad of responses. But in almost ALL of the resposes, the posters post a program that is geared for toward a person who lifts to get strong, as if the goal is to get the max 1RM rep! I tend to shake my head when an endurance person is given advice on how to get strong like a powerlifter, because I know such program is unsustainable, and at some point, the endurance athlete will simply give up his strength program and end up losing everything, and he would have wasted time to into the program in the first place. I've seen this a lot of endurance athlete giving up halfway. Heck, I've seen even the non-endurance guys (who just want to get buff) give up on their program. Ultimately, thru experience, I have observed that a program that uses mostly light weight and high reps is the program that makes it easy for the endurance athlete to stick with it. And I'll repeat again, my philosophy is if you're an endurance athlete, then your number goal is injury prevention, strength comes in second. Outright strength (ie, 1 rep max lift) should not be your goal ever.


----------



## jajichan (Jul 9, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> I've been doing it for 3 months and now I'm in a recovery phase (ie, cut back my training hours/wk). My FTP mostly likely has improved significantly during the last 3 months, but I did not bother to officially rechecked my FTP (because when a person is putting in 3 hrs/day average, his legs are in no mood to perform an FTP test). It is not easy, but I've gone full vegan and I've noticed that the carbs is what keeps the muscle going. In the absence of meat, my body recovers very well; but I do take vegetable protein skakes.
> 
> Understand that some event like Everest Challenge can demand 800 TSS in a matter of 2 days! *So TSS of 1000 spread across 7 days is nothing remotely unbelievable.*



You're right. It's absolutely not unbelievable in the least and even a string of 1000+ weeks is certainly attainable for some (though probably not that smart of a thing to try for most without a good batch of recovery following). 

But sustaining it for much beyond that is...rare.

So clearly it's not *usually *900-1100 unless you're taking a week off and not counting that or something. And if your wko says you are usually doing that, then your ftp is not accurate.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

jajichan said:


> You're right. It's absolutely not unbelievable in the least and even a string of 1000+ weeks is certainly attainable for some (though probably not that smart of a thing to try for most without a good batch of recovery following).
> 
> But sustaining it for much beyond that is...rare.
> 
> So clearly it's not *usually *900-1100 unless you're taking a week off and not counting that or something. And if your wko says you are usually doing that, then your ftp is not accurate.


Let me make it clearer. For the last 3 months or so, my weekly TSS is between 900-1100. So when I say "usually", it is within the context of this 3 month period.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> I'm guessing you weigh much more than me but probably have not and will not ever see 295 lbs on your back.





aclinjury said:


> I have found that at about 185 lbs free-weight squatting (~250lb on the Smith)



So you haven't either. If 295 is actually 185? This is sounding like all kinds of BS.


----------



## Skyhawke (Feb 20, 2014)

I didn't read this thread because it specifically said workout and I didn't think my riding counted ;-)
Up until last week, I commuted five days a week (when it wasn't raining) one hour in the morning and about 75-90 minutes in the evening (different route home). I was averaging 200 miles a week which worked out to roughly two hours a day on the bike which is decent cardio.

I live in Maine and have come to grips with my season ending so last week I started lap swimming at the Y. I intend to swim three days a week an hour each time and spin/trainer the other days for at least an hour a day. At this rate, I won't be able to maintain my fitness level I just came off of and will have a bit of a transition next season when I get back on the road.


----------



## jajichan (Jul 9, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> Let me make it clearer. For the last 3 months or so, my weekly TSS is between 900-1100. So when I say "usually", it is within the context of this 3 month period.


So out of curiosity, what's your CTL right now? Because your ATL must be 142+ and if your CTL isn't well into triple digits then your TSB must be.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I wouldn't even want to train 7 days a week. I think I bury myself and don't really recover.

I don't know if my optimal is five or six days. If one of the days is just a run during lunch or something like that, I can have a six-day week and feel pretty good. But I don't know if I think that run adds all that much. If I'm doing six days a week of cycling, though, there are going to be a few pretty mellow days in there. I think I can make better use of my training time if it's five days. A block of three midweek and two on Saturday and Sunday seems to work well. If I'm being more focused on cycling, all the midweek days would be on the bike, with a run and a ride on a weekend day. If I'm being less focused, probably one of the midweek days is a run.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

I normally ride at least five days a week and average about 10 total hours of riding for those five days. I'm literally addicted to riding and only age with it's accompanying wear and tear stop me from riding longer or more often. I am blessed to live in an area that from a perspective of riding couldn't be better for someone with my mindset and love of riding.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I only work in summer so I have plenty of time to ride in winter. I usually ride 4/5 times a week and that is becoming a problem as I don't give myself enough time to recover. I'm 41 and I can honestly say that after a hardcore ride I need at least 2 days of stop. When I don't allow myself those 2 days my legs goes bust. 
Problem is that where I live recovery rides are just impossible,on a 50 kilometers ride I can gain an elevation of 1000 meters, that really takes a toll on your legs if you don't rest properly. Funnily enough I've logged in this morning to look for some advices about some body building oriented gainer proteins and stuff. I regularly take BCAA's after my hard rides but that just don't cut it,I need an extra shot of carbs,or at least I need to try that way and see if it works. My riding buddies all live a "regular" life ( kids,work etc ) and while they may look a bit overweight I can tell they perform better than me during rides,at least when we ride and I'm stuck in my "no" days..


----------



## Mike D1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Devastazione said:


> I only work in summer so I have plenty of time to ride in winter. I usually ride 4/5 times a week and that is becoming a problem as I don't give myself enough time to recover. I'm 41 and I can honestly say that after a hardcore ride I need at least 2 days of stop. When I don't allow myself those 2 days my legs goes bust.
> Problem is that where I live recovery rides are just impossible,on a 50 kilometers ride I can gain an elevation of 1000 meters, that really takes a toll on your legs if you don't rest properly. Funnily enough I've logged in this morning to look for some advices about some body building oriented gainer proteins and stuff. I regularly take BCAA's after my hard rides but that just don't cut it,I need an extra shot of carbs,or at least I need to try that way and see if it works. My riding buddies all live a "regular" life ( kids,work etc ) and while they may look a bit overweight I can tell they perform better than me during rides,at least when we ride and I'm stuck in my "no" days..


I totally agree that enough rest and recovery between hard rides is really important. I've proven that to myself enough times the hard way. I'm into Triathlon so adding running and swimming to the mix really helps me. Or how about easy paced hiking/walking? That has worked for me as well. Personally, I'd avoid riding with others on my recovery days if they are going to push the pace.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I ride every day, but gage intensity and time based on how the body feels. I like hour to hour and a half rides. I take a day off when I feel tapped out. I'll do a light weight workout once or twice a week, and a yoga class 1-3 days a week. I'm 70.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I do some sort of exercise for 30+ minutes almost every day. Even a basic set up pushups / situps / planks etc, even on my easiest days... does a walk around the block count?


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

jajichan said:


> So out of curiosity, what's your CTL right now? Because your ATL must be 142+ and if your CTL isn't well into triple digits then your TSB must be.


I'm doing similar TSS/week to the bloke you queried above.
CTL 128 and will be ~150 some time next month.
PMC attached


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow man. It's always a mistake to think what you're doing is right or wrong compared to others but, this does make me wonder if FTPs are set correctly. Mine is set very close or perhaps set a touch high right now. I just did a 300 mile week mostly endurance pace with a weekly tss in the 550 range. Last week I did similar mileage but 3 days of decent intensity which yielded close to 700 tss. I'm your average cat 2 and have been a it a while. For me to reach 1000 tss for the week this week would have meant another 300 miles or so. 600 miles to get 1000 tss? I understand it's not that simple but, you get the drift. And to sustain it for months? You guys must be on the bike 30+ hours a week and killing it to get those nums.

edit: did some searching around. Looks like a lot of racer types can handle much more than I can. Either that or I'm doing it wrong or there is a calibration/problem with the PM. Either way, for me sustained 800-ish tss weeks are going to push me over the edge. Maybe that's why I'm average?


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

tlg said:


> I ride 3.5hrs on the weekend so I don't have to work out 30min every day.


Same here. No way do I have 7 free days to "work out."


----------



## jajichan (Jul 9, 2014)

swuzzlebubble said:


> I'm doing similar TSS/week to the bloke you queried above.
> CTL 128 and will be ~150 some time next month.
> PMC attached


10:1 your ftp is wrong.


----------



## jajichan (Jul 9, 2014)

\......


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

jajichan said:


> 10:1 your ftp is wrong.


I've increased FTP in line with performance 280 -> 310
But I guess I'm in a bit of a trend so certainly need to keep up with it.
What I do notice with the numbers is I get quite high NP relative to AP.
So a lot of rides > .9 IF which of course feeds into TSS and so on.
Commutes are usually about .67 IF

Largely the TSS is there due to volume
275km per week commuting. Generally ~60 TSS per ride (x 10) = 600
Two early group rides. Tues = 120TSS, Thursday usually around 80.
Wednesday evening hilly crit race 75TSS (then commute home)
Saturday 3.5hr group ride 250TSS
Sunday 50min crit 75TSS

TSS/hour tends to range 60-70 (see the red crosses on my weekly TSS chart)


----------



## jajichan (Jul 9, 2014)

swuzzlebubble said:


> So a lot of rides > .9 IF which of course feeds into TSS and so on.


That would indicate your ftp is probably quite a bit too low. 

ESPECIALLY with that sort of volume. 

It doesn't add up, but whatever.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

OP here. Nice to see all the responses, I'll find inspiration from this thread.

This winter I'm staying off the trainer because last winter I was burnt out on cycling by the time spring came along.
I'm going for 6 days a week with one rest day. I'll do light resistance/core work and running on alternate days. I'll also concentrate on using a foam roller/ stretching. At 43 y/old, I find myself sore and stiff most of the time.

Someone said they can't see themselves not doing at least something vigorous once a day, and I think that's a good point.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I wouldn't even want to train 7 days a week. I think I bury myself and don't really recover.


I'd love to train that much. I'm generally more mentally fatigued with my job than physically fatigued.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

spade2you said:


> I'd love to train that much. I'm generally more mentally fatigued with my job than physically fatigued.


This I agree with. Can't do it at night. Get home and I am tired. Have to do it first thing or not at all.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

NJBiker72 said:


> This I agree with. Can't do it at night. Get home and I am tired. Have to do it first thing or not at all.


My main problem is working in an often high stress environment and coming home to a toddler. Easy day at work as well as wife and son in a good mood, no problem. High stress day at work, wife is in princess mode, and 2 year old is in need of an exorcism is where I run out of steam, especially if this goes on for several days at a time. 

I can do a light workout before I do my occasional evening shifts. They evening shifts are tough and a hard workout probably isn't something I should be doing before punching in at the pharmacy.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

spade2you said:


> My main problem is working in an often high stress environment and coming home to a toddler. Easy day at work as well as wife and son in a good mood, no problem. High stress day at work, wife is in princess mode, and 2 year old is in need of an exorcism is where I run out of steam, especially if this goes on for several days at a time.
> 
> I can do a light workout before I do my occasional evening shifts. They evening shifts are tough and a hard workout probably isn't something I should be doing before punching in at the pharmacy.


Yeah. Stressful day at the office then coming home to wife and two girls fighting about who needs to do what. 

Maybe I have enough energy to pick up the guitar. Sometimes just enough energy to pick up a beer or bourbon.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

Riding in the morning works for me.
5:30am here and I'm just heading out.
There will be 100's of bikes out at this time too and little traffic
Family might not all even be up when I get back.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

NJBiker72 said:


> Yeah. Stressful day at the office then coming home to wife and two girls fighting about who needs to do what.
> 
> Maybe I have enough energy to pick up the guitar. Sometimes just enough energy to pick up a beer or bourbon.


I keep joking with people that I should stop 2 out of my 3 hobbies so I can be worth a #@^$. Cycling, brewing beer, and guitar keep me entertained. Still haven't figured out a way to do all at the same time. Haven't messed with bourbon much. Had a bit of a high end rum phase recently.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

spade2you said:


> I keep joking with people that I should stop 2 out of my 3 hobbies so I can be worth a #@^$. Cycling, brewing beer, and guitar keep me entertained. Still haven't figured out a way to do all at the same time. Haven't messed with bourbon much. Had a bit of a high end rum phase recently.


Just got myself my first guitar in 20 years. But yeah I always say I have time for one hobby. Been thinking about brewing too. 

Haven't picked up a golf club in years.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

NJBiker72 said:


> Just got myself my first guitar in 20 years. But yeah I always say I have time for one hobby. Been thinking about brewing too.
> 
> Haven't picked up a golf club in years.


I've never really tried golf. 

Brewing has been very good to me. Found a cool local homebrew club and do well with English and Belgian styles. Plus, more riding means I can reward myself with more beer. 

Guitar has been good to me. Bands are another story.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

spade2you said:


> I've never really tried golf.
> 
> Brewing has been very good to me. Found a cool local homebrew club and do well with English and Belgian styles. Plus, more riding means I can reward myself with more beer.
> 
> Guitar has been good to me. Bands are another story.


Brewing and riding does sound like a good combo.

Played guitar in high school. Bass in college. Then not much. Bass is cool but not much fun to play on your own so when shopping for a keyboard for my daughter picked up a cheap guitar set for myself. Play a few nights a week. Just relearning. Been almost 25 years.

Golf was the hobby on and off for a few years with weight lifting in their too. Now it is cycling. Skiing in the winter but tough to get many good days in in central Jersey. 

For beers, just tasting and drinking them. We have some real good gastropubs around here. But brewing would be fun if only I could work less.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> There is more to life than riding a bicycle.


Not on this forum. .LOL. But 6 days of week is fine if you're a weight lifter.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Notvintage said:


> Not on this forum. .LOL. But 6 days of week is fine if you're a weight lifter.


Yes, on this forum. I'm somewhat convinced that a good amount of the folks who do a majority of posting aren't even riding. If they were, they probably wouldn't be so angry.  

I'd gladly ride 6 days a week if my schedule allowed it.


----------

